# krone demo days



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone know or heard of having the demo days like krone did last spring. They had one in Texarkanna Texas last year I was planning on going but had to miss it. Many thanks any info on the 2015 schedule would be appreciated.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Send a PM to "krone1" he should have info....I didn't see anything on their website pertaining to demo days.....


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank I'll see what he says.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Let us know


----------

